# Vokera mynute 24m boiler seems to have sprung a leak!



## rebeller (13 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Boiler was installed in new house so is about 2.5 years old. No problems up until now.

2 days ago I noticed there was water dripping down from behind the cover in relatively small amounts. 

It seems to be dripping from somewhere towards the top of the boiler and hitting a surface just behind and above the control panel, then dripping out down across the panel and pooling at the base of the kitchen cabinet surrounding the boiler.

The bizarre thing is that it only seems to leak when the boiler is off. By "off" I mean when the separate mechanical timer is switched to off and there's no call for water/heating.

Once it's turned on, the dripping stops, rads heat up quickly and everything runs as it should.

Pressure when off remains at just above 1.0 bar and only rises ever so slightly during operation. The pressure never drops below 1 bar when not in use, even though the water starts dripping. I would have thought that the pressure would drop if there was a leak?

Any suggestions/theories before I contact a plumber?

Muchos gracias!


----------



## DGOBS (14 Jan 2009)

Could be a couple of different things....
Firstly I would be thinking a leaking heat-exchanger
then, maybe a dirty/stick auto-air vent at the back of the circ pump maybe passing water
possibly, have come across a few vokera with leaking seals that needed replacing (not too often though)

As for the system pressure not dropping, most likely your boiler is on a so called 'semi-sealed system' (grrrrr.....dont get me started) or else it has been fitted with a auto-filling valve (grrrr..again) therefore you will not notice a pressure drop even if you have a leak (the reason behind my grrrr's)


----------



## mercman (14 Jan 2009)

Could be condensation ??


----------



## rebeller (15 Jan 2009)

DGOBS said:


> As for the system pressure not dropping, most likely your boiler is on a so called 'semi-sealed system' (grrrrr.....dont get me started) or else it has been fitted with a auto-filling valve (grrrr..again) therefore you will not notice a pressure drop even if you have a leak (the reason behind my grrrr's)



Thanks for your reply. The boiler is topped up/filled by turning a designated "tap". Does that therefore mean it doesn't have an auto-filling valve?

The strange thing is the "leak" has now mysteriously stopped!

Maybe it was just condensation as mercman suggested? Although I can't understand why this would only appear now.

Thanks anyway for ye're replies. I'm going to hold off on calling a plumber unless it starts up again. As I said before it seems to be working grand.


----------



## noelf (20 Jan 2009)

rebeller said:


> Thanks for your reply. The boiler is topped up/filled by turning a designated "tap". Does that therefore mean it doesn't have an auto-filling valve?
> 
> The strange thing is the "leak" has now mysteriously stopped!
> 
> ...


 
I would agree with DGOBS esprcially if you live in clonee Blanch area, could be the saftey valve if its not piped outside as it should or has not been compressed where the pipe meets the valve.
But get it looked a, if water get on the P.C.B or the controls you will have great fun ( Not )
Google gas service in your google search box and you will find some good firms to deal with it.


----------



## dunne52 (18 Jan 2010)

Hi can anyone advise me re pressure gauge on my vokera mynute boiler? we have had a water cut in our area and my pressure dropped down to under .5. I then opened the filling loop valve as I had been shown, but now my pressure goes up to over 2 when the heating is on, is this ok? or should I get someone to have a look at it?
thanks.


----------



## Lost Boy (18 Jan 2010)

dunne52 said:


> Hi can anyone advise me re pressure gauge on my vokera mynute boiler? we have had a water cut in our area and my pressure dropped down to under .5. I then opened the filling loop valve as I had been shown, but now my pressure goes up to over 2 when the heating is on, is this ok? or should I get someone to have a look at it?
> thanks.



over 2 bar is ok.

On the other Vokera, it may very well be the heat exchanger or if it only happens now and again, rain could be  blowing in the flue.


----------



## dunne52 (18 Jan 2010)

thanks for reply lost boy.


----------



## taffykev (28 Nov 2010)

rebeller did you fix the problem with your boiler, I have the exact same problem with my boiler.


----------

